# Buying in Colorado



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi there,

Holiday in Colorado in March. Looking to buy new board and bindings for myself and the wife online before we arrive, so we can have delivered to the hotel to greet us on arrival. Question is, are there any local Colorado board shops that are good and recommended, ideally that we can buy online, would like to support them if possible. Otherwise I guess Evo or Dogfunk is an option?

Oh brands I need to access, that we've picked out (so far, subject to change  ) are Libtech, Rome and Salomon, if possible all from one store would be ideal and maybe they'll give me a bundle deal?
Of course, I did google search already and looked online but seems fairly limited for example one of the first hits was Colorado ski shop, which on inspection isn't even in Colorado and although they did some of the brands, its all old 2012/13 stock. I need (well OK...want) models from the new 2014.
Speaking of that, when does the 2014 gear typically go on sale, is late Feb too soon? I will need to pull the trigger then.

thanks,


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Holiday in Colorado covers a very large geographic area. A good chunk of New Zealand sized territory. Can you say where you are going? 

Also, most of the shops in the area should be doing their spring sales at that time. Especially if it is later in March. So you should be able to get some sweet deals.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, come March you should be able to swing some pretty decent deals. Good time to buy.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry was supposed to mention on their before posting, where we will be at.
We will be arriving into Denver and transfer straight through to Frisco for the first couple of weeks and then through to Aspen.
I would actually like to go hands on shopping, but we arrive in at night and want to get up the mountain next day, so think online shopping with delivery to our hotel is my only option.
We are there on 1st march so I will need to make the purchase in the last few days of Feb, maybe just too early for the sales then?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There's plenty of shops in the Breck area. Plenty of shops in Vail too which you'll drive right by on your way to Aspen. A couple of shops in Aspen too. I don't think hands on shopping is gonna be a problem for you.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mountain Sports Outlet (MSO) is right at the Silverthorne exit. They have pretty decent prices and a good sized selection. There is also a new shop the Lumberyard in Breck that is supposed to be good. Just about any of the shops in Summit country should have sales going on for you.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> There's plenty of shops in the Breck area. Plenty of shops in Vail too which you'll drive right by on your way to Aspen. A couple of shops in Aspen too. I don't think hands on shopping is gonna be a problem for you.


Its just that I'm not bringing current boards or bindings with us, as its too much luggage, so we do need to get the new gear on arrival.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I must be the only guy under the sun who has never found shit at MSO. I've stopped even bothering walking in the place. Always seems like they have the typical gear at typical prices. Not bad, just nothing special either - both in terms of selection and prices. Maybe it's just me. :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw BC Sport has online and a spot in the mall(southwest plaza) by my house. It is where I bought my proto a couple years ago.

also REI.

BA has a new shop he is promoting this year in Breckenridge, that would be cool for you to go drop coin on.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> fwiw BC Sport has online and a spot in the mall(southwest plaza) by my house. It is where I bought my proto a couple years ago.
> 
> also REI.
> 
> BA has a new shop he is promoting this year in Breckenridge, that would be cool for you to go drop coin on.


That would be the lumberyard. Definitely worth dropping some coin there.

Though MSO is not exciting, I believe they carry the exact brands the OP is looking for in rather large quantities.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Though MSO is not exciting, I believe they carry the exact brands the OP is looking for in rather large quantities.


True that. :thumbsup:


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Mountain Sports Outlet (MSO) is right at the Silverthorne exit. They have pretty decent prices and a good sized selection. There is also a new shop the Lumberyard in Breck that is supposed to be good. Just about any of the shops in Summit country should have sales going on for you.


Thanks Killclimbz !, I will get in touch with them both closer to the time and see what they can do.

cheers,


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only Rome dealer you'll find up here is The Underground in Breck. Salomon I would go with Mountain Wave, I think Carvers still carries it, MSO, and Christy's. 

Best service in town is going to be The Lumberyard.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, looks like I will need to buy from a selection of these since it looks like it'll be a bit more of a mission to get all the correct gear in sizes, and colours etc from the stocks available, but I have plenty of options now to approach anyway.

cheers,


----------

